

The Future of High-Speed Rail in California - terra_t
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQlUM9ClUeA&feature=player_embedded

======
iwr
"The largest public works project undertaken in the state in 50 years"

The sheer size and scope of the thing will make it vulnerable to corruption.
The costs are probably understated.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Dig>

It's sad that you can't really have public works without that sort of
overhead.

